# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Proroga Studi Settore  - I° Anno Attivita'

## seta

Salve,
avrei bisogno di un chiarimento in merito alla proroga al 09/07 per il pagamento delle imposte. Nel caso di un imprenditore individuale che svolge attività soggetta agli studi di settore ma che per il 2006 è escluso dalla compilazione dello studio in quanto è il primo anno di attività, può usufruire della proroga?

----------


## Speedy

> Salve,
> avrei bisogno di un chiarimento in merito alla proroga al 09/07 per il pagamento delle imposte. Nel caso di un imprenditore individuale che svolge attività soggetta agli studi di settore ma che per il 2006 è escluso dalla compilazione dello studio in quanto è il primo anno di attività, può usufruire della proroga?

  Prova a leggere qui  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ead.php?t=1475 
Il dubbio comunque rimane 
Ciao

----------


## seta

> Salve,
> avrei bisogno di un chiarimento in merito alla proroga al 09/07 per il pagamento delle imposte. Nel caso di un imprenditore individuale che svolge attività soggetta agli studi di settore ma che per il 2006 è escluso dalla compilazione dello studio in quanto è il primo anno di attività, può usufruire della proroga?

  Ci sono novità e/o chiarimenti in merito? 
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Ci sono novità e/o chiarimenti in merito? 
> Grazie

  Ad oggi nessuna novità

----------


## Plati

Volevo informarvi che ho parlato con l'Agenzia delle Entrate e mi hanno detto per certo che la proroga del versamento delle imposte è solo ed esclusivamente per i contribuenti a cui si applicano gli studi di settore. Per cui per il contribuente SOGGETTO MA ESCLUSO (perchè è il primo anno di attività) dagli studi di settore non si applica la proroga del versamento delle imposte. Almeno fino ad oggi è così...può darsi pure che tra una settimana ci siano dei cambiamenti che ci verranno comunicati con una circolare "last minute"..
buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## seta

> Volevo informarvi che ho parlato con l'Agenzia delle Entrate e mi hanno detto per certo che la proroga del versamento delle imposte è solo ed esclusivamente per i contribuenti a cui si applicano gli studi di settore. Per cui per il contribuente SOGGETTO MA ESCLUSO (perchè è il primo anno di attività) dagli studi di settore non si applica la proroga del versamento delle imposte. Almeno fino ad oggi è così...può darsi pure che tra una settimana ci siano dei cambiamenti che ci verranno comunicati con una circolare "last minute"..
> buon lavoro a tutti

  Grazie dell'informazione. 
Ciao

----------


## seta

Dalla circolare n. 41 dell'ADE di oggi, se ho capito bene, la proroga vale per tutti i soggetti che svolgono un'attività per cui è approvato uno studio di settore, compresi quelli interessati da una causa di esclusione o inapplicabilità.
Quindi anche il mio cliente al primo anno di attività.
Giusto?

----------


## angelop

Non ho parole speriamo bene domani sarà un altro giorno !!!!!!

----------

